# Carburator Problem



## Zamboni (Feb 2, 2006)

*I have been having problems starting my 1975 (2002) in the mornings: I pulled the choke and starts right away, but them stalls and the carburator gets flodded. if feels like is not pumping enough gas. What could Be?? HELP PLease*


----------



## racermat (Feb 22, 2004)

Zamboni said:


> *I have been having problems starting my 1975 (2002) in the mornings: I pulled the choke and starts right away, but them stalls and the carburator gets flodded. if feels like is not pumping enough gas. What could Be?? HELP PLease*


Simple things first: Have you tried changing out your fuel filter(s)?

What kind of carbs do you have? Is this a problem that has just occurred out of the blue, or has it been gradually coming on?


----------



## 1980 320i (Feb 4, 2006)

i knew someone that had a 2002 and the choke setting flooded it before it could get warm enough to stay running without choke. he had to flip it off and on to keep it running. when its about to stall if yyou flip the choke off does it keep iy running 4 a bit? my friend had to make a half choke setting some how.


----------

